# REC - Baked Hoisin Sauce Chicken Wings



## SierraCook (Jan 16, 2006)

With the Super Bowl coming up I was looking through my recipes to decide what I want to make and here is one of the recipes that I am thinking about making. Hoisin sauce is one of my favorite Asian sauces.   

Baked Hoisin Sauce Chicken Wings 

15 chicken wings 
1 tablespoon honey or syrup 
4 tablespoons hoisin sauce 
3 tablespoons warm water 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
2 garlic cloves, finely minced 
1 scallion, finely minced 
1 slice fresh ginger, minced

Marinate chicken wings for 15 minutes in a mixture of honey, hoisin sauce, water, salt, pepper, garlic, scallion, and ginger.

Heat oven to 350 degrees. Place chicken wings on a baking sheet and bake for 30 minutes, brushing occasionally with marinade.

Turn oven to broil and broil chicken wings five more minutes. Turn wings every two minutes to avoid burning.

To serve: Transfer chicken wings to a serving platter and serve hot or at room temperature.


----------



## Erik (Jan 16, 2006)

Good stuff!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2006)

*Yum*

sc,
I was thinking about doing some wings, but, had no idea how I wanted them..Now I do  This looks great...Son-in-law, both of them will be in heaven, as will I...
Thank you.

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 17, 2006)

I absolutely love recipes like this, Sierra  Cutting and pasting (and drooling), thank-you!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 18, 2006)

kadesma and piccolina you are very welcome.  I cannot wait to try this recipe myself.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 21, 2006)

Great recipe!!  I'll have to try that one as well.

And yes - Thai Sweet Chili Sauce is a staple here as well.  I particularly like it as a dip for grilled shrimp, & also as a glaze for chicken grilled outdoors in the summer.

It must be quite popular now, as I've noticed several of our local supermarkets now carry it.  Before this, my mom used to send it to me from NY, or I had to make a special trip to our closest Asian market (about an hour's drive) to get it.


----------



## iliveingames (Feb 1, 2007)

How do i get these wings to not stick on the bot of the ban.  I've tried buttering the bottom of the ban but the butter doesn't seem to hold up to 40 minutes of oven cooking.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 1, 2007)

iliveingames said:
			
		

> How do i get these wings to not stick on the bot of the ban.  I've tried buttering the bottom of the ban but the butter doesn't seem to hold up to 40 minutes of oven cooking.



You might try a bit of oil in the bottom of the pan - either spray or a drizzle.  I guess some sticking is going to occur though - but that's where the nice browned part is on the chicken


----------



## kadesma (Feb 1, 2007)

_iliveingames,_
_when I do my baked wings, I put my racks I cool my cookies on, in the bottom of my cookie sheet then spray with a cooking spray..it really cuts down on the wings sticking. Plus I add a little water to the cookie sheet after I get it in the oven, this gives me a little  bit of a crisper wing that my family likes._

_kadesma _


----------



## Poutine (Feb 2, 2007)

Not doing the superbowl thing up here 
but can I still make those delicious sounding wings?


----------



## iliveingames (Feb 24, 2007)

*thanks*

Thank you for your suggestions.  I thought i already gave my thanks weeks ago but i didn't.  So yup, thanks


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> With the Super Bowl coming up I was looking through my recipes to decide what I want to make and here is one of the recipes that I am thinking about making. Hoisin sauce is one of my favorite Asian sauces.
> 
> Baked Hoisin Sauce Chicken Wings
> 
> ...


Do you think it will matter if I marinade all day?


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry, I did not get back to you sooner, Poutine.   I have been away all this last week.  Sure, it would be Ok.  Marinating the wings longer will just intensify the flavor.


----------

